# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Australian cyclist who was not wearing mask accused of "not excercising"

## kazenatsu

Another example of the insane enforcement of Victoria's coronavirus lockdown rules. 

https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/coronavirus-melbourne-cyclist-grilled-after-being-accused-of-not-exercising/news-story/f75c3a12ff01c99c520d8c939f5cf67e

So apparently the rules say now that you don't have to wear a mask outside if you are exercising. 

So this cyclist is out there, not wearing a mask, when he is stopped by an officer who accuses him of not riding his bicycle for the purpose of "exercising" and there is an argument for some time. 

It seems the officer wants to give him a ticket.

----------

Big Dummy (10-16-2020),Conservative Libertarian (10-16-2020),Northern Rivers (10-16-2020),Rutabaga (10-16-2020),ruthless terrier (10-16-2020),St James (10-16-2020),teeceetx (10-16-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

people are crazy and times are strange. 
I'm locked in tight and I'm out of range.
I used to care but things have changed.

----------

Big Dummy (10-17-2020),jirqoadai (10-16-2020),JMWinPR (10-16-2020),Oceander (10-16-2020),Rutabaga (10-16-2020),St James (10-16-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

and no citizen can go more than 5 kilometres from home!


wtf!?

 :Dontknow:

----------

Northern Rivers (10-16-2020)

----------


## St James

> and no citizen can go more than 5 kilometres from home!
> 
> 
> wtf!?


It's OZ, babbbby. It's OZ

----------

Rutabaga (10-17-2020)

----------


## Sled Dog

I drove my daughter to CT from CA and then spent a week in NY.

When the Rest Home Killer Governor of NY was demanding quarantines from everyone out of state.

Good thing I didn't fly in and have to commit perjury on that intrusive form NY was insisting all passengers fill out.

I just rented a car in CT (drove in my daughter's car) and went to Syracuse.

----------

St James (10-20-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Another example of the insane enforcement of Victoria's coronavirus lockdown rules. 
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/coronavirus-melbourne-cyclist-grilled-after-being-accused-of-not-exercising/news-story/f75c3a12ff01c99c520d8c939f5cf67e
> 
> So apparently the rules say now that you don't have to wear a mask outside if you are exercising. 
> 
> So this cyclist is out there, not wearing a mask, when he is stopped by an officer who accuses him of not riding his bicycle for the purpose of "exercising" and there is an argument for some time. 
> 
> It seems the officer wants to give him a ticket.


_You guys are stuck with California...we're stuck with Victoria.

_

----------

St James (10-20-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> and no citizen can go more than 5 kilometres from home!
> 
> 
> wtf!?


Sort of. That's around defined hot spots in Vic. That's where Melbourne...and, great shiraz...is.

Up my way. I'm in an area called (what else) Northern Rivers. It's not a political or municipal area...it's just what Aussies call the place. It's the very "top" NE of New South Wales...coastal...gorgeous...Heritage Listed. 

The Queensland (capital, Brisbane) border is split by The Tweed River...so...it was easy for the QLD government to put a quarantine line at the border. They established what they call "a bubble". Anyone in QLD can go in and out of JUST the top, Northernmost five shires (counties, to you). You need to download a pass...and...display it on your windshield going into QLD. Coming back...nothing. QLD has whooped the pandemic and, the top of NSW (capital, Sydney) is...basically...also a part of QLD for all practical purposes. Passes are good for a week before you need to get a new one. If you try to screw them...and lie on your pass application...you'll get quarantined ($$$$$) and have to pay a large fine ($$$$$$$$$$$$). They ain't foolin', either. Nobody gets off.....

FYI

----------

Big Dummy (10-17-2020),Rutabaga (10-17-2020),St James (10-20-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Sort of. That's around defined hot spots in Vic. That's where Melbourne...and, great shiraz...is.
> 
> Up my way. I'm in an area called (what else) Northern Rivers. It's not a political or municipal area...it's just what Aussies call the place. It's the very "top" NE of New South Wales...coastal...gorgeous...Heritage Listed. 
> 
> The Queensland (capital, Brisbane) border is split by The Tweed River...so...it was easy for the QLD government to put a quarantine line at the border. They established what they call "a bubble". Anyone in QLD can go in and out of JUST the top, Northernmost five shires (counties, to you). You need to download a pass...and...display it on your windshield going into QLD. Coming back...nothing. QLD has whooped the pandemic and, the top of NSW (capital, Sydney) is...basically...also a part of QLD for all practical purposes. Passes are good for a week before you need to get a new one. If you try to screw them...and lie on your pass application...you'll get quarantined ($$$$$) and have to pay a large fine ($$$$$$$$$$$$). They ain't foolin', either. Nobody gets off.....
> 
> FYI





do you know who the female that stopped him represents?

her shirt says staff, not police, but shes got a pistol...

----------


## Northern Rivers

> do you know who the female that stopped him represents?
> 
> her shirt says staff, not police, but shes got a pistol...


Nope. Don't know what that means. She could be licensed security hired on to harass the idiots. I don't rightly know.

----------


## Big Dummy

Aussie cyclist that was robbed of a gold medal, speaks.

----------

